# Why women let guys to be leaders?



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Why women let guys to be leaders in a relationship? Is this because of a fear of rejection?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Women won't approach out of fear of rejection.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

srschirm said:


> Women won't approach out of fear of rejection.


That's a ****ty reason. Guys fear rejection too. Women won't approach because the societal convention tells them not too.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I am not talking about approaching but the whole relationship.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Like it or not, women are followers, not leaders.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

TPower said:


> Like it or not, women are followers, not leaders.


I am not a follower :twisted


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

I think its just natural. Thats the way its been done for thousands of years in all cultures,, naturally subservient


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Idk, ask a woman. I almost feel like i was trained to lead to a degree


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Speak for yourself.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

probably offline said:


> Speak for yourself.


+


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

arnie said:


> That's a ****ty reason. Guys fear rejection too. Women won't approach because the societal convention tells them not too.


Yeah because they know they don't have to. Why risk rejection when you don't have to?


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Because men are stronger and far more intelligent,whereas women are soft,squishy and their intellect is far more suited to tweaking their meatloaf recipe. I thought this was common knowledge.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Still Waters said:


> Because men are stronger and far more intelligent,whereas women are soft,squishy and their intellect is far more suited to tweaking their meatloaf recipe.


This.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I like a guy who can show leadership but doesn't take over. I am strong and take hold when needs be but I like the feeling of being looked after too.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Honestly, I feel like it is somewhat equal. I think a lot of women don't take lead in the beginning of the relationship (dating phase) due to social conditioning, but of course they can.

As far as a relationship goes, the best relationships are give and take. Without that then the relationship is often dysfunctional. So with that said, I don't think this "'leading" persona is quite accurate. I think in the beginning men usually lead more only because of social conditioning. However, I do think that women like to be led in certain things; likewise so do men.

My last girlfriend was the always initiating conversations and plans with me. I think this "leadership" thing is bunk. It all depends on the person. I think people should learn how to let someone lead as well as be leaders.

Also, look at all the women who got their husbands on lock. My next door neighbor is a woman and runs that house and relationship.

I think it comes down to being a functional human beging. If you are a rational and functional human being chances are you'll allow your life to be lead as well as to lead when the time is right regardless of what sex you are.

EEr, I do think lots of women like a man's strength though (physically).... not sur ehow that links up with leading a relationship though... i think women want a man of strength both physically and emotionally (typically). Men don't really care how strong a woman is physically but I know they care about a woman's emotional contribution like women do for men.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

bwidger85 said:


> Honestly, I feel like it is somewhat equal. I think a lot of women don't take lead in the beginning of the relationship (dating phase) due to social conditioning, but of course they can.
> 
> As far as a relationship goes, the best relationships are give and take. Without that then the relationship is often dysfunctional. So with that said, I don't think this "'leading" persona is quite accurate. I think in the beginning men usually lead more only because of social conditioning. However, I do think that women like to be led in certain things; likewise so do men.
> 
> ...


Actually, I'm not going to pretend like I know. There have been plenty of women who admit they like a man to lead and find it sexy. I'm not 100% sure EXACTLY what that entails because I'm not a woman, so w/e. Above is just my guess


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I want to be a leader. So women, let me lead.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I have no idea! I think often it's a self-esteem issue, but I'm sure sometimes it could just be a matter of preference. I've seen a lot of women in my life put men first to the detriment of their own well-being (I've done it too), and I think it's really sad. I don't see the opposite happen as often, but I know it does and I also find it very sad. compromising and letting your partner take charge now and then is one thing; surrendering all of your needs and putting the other person first all the time is not healthy.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

BKrakow said:


> I have no idea! I think often it's a self-esteem issue, but I'm sure sometimes it could just be a matter of preference. I've seen a lot of women in my life put men first to the detriment of their own well-being (I've done it too), and I think it's really sad. I don't see the opposite happen as often, but I know it does and I also find it very sad. compromising and letting your partner take charge now and then is one thing; surrendering all of your needs and putting the other person first all the time is not healthy.


Yes, this is how I feel.

I don't want a girlfriend who is constantly submissive and not able to make decisions and take charge of instances in her life. I'm pretty sure a girl wouldn't want that of me either.


----------



## DesperateOne (Feb 6, 2012)

Um.. I think I'm more of a follower...never really wanted to be a leader neither in life nor in relationship. So probably I'd like a woman who takes charge more often...I just find the idea of her being in control kinda fascinating... Is this weird?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I would never do that. I like to be the one that controls the finances. In Japan, traditionally the woman does this. I would never let my partner make any major decisions on his own.

I'd let the guy move furniture and carry heavy bags and stuff though.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Many guys I know are extremely turned off at the idea of women approaching. They think that approaching is a "manly" thing to do, and that the type of woman that approaches men acts like a man herself, is controlling, or is progressive to a point where it's off-putting.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> Many guys I know are extremely turned off at the idea of women approaching. They think that approaching is a "manly" thing to do, and that the type of woman that approaches men acts like a man herself, is controlling, or is progressive to a point where it's off-putting.


many guys you know are annoying and sexist.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Many guys I know are extremely turned off at the idea of women approaching. They think that approaching is a "manly" thing to do, and that the type of woman that approaches men acts like a man herself, is controlling, or is progressive to a point where it's off-putting.


You must either be hanging around with douche nozzles, or it must be in your head because I don't know any guy that wouldn't be flattered if a girl approached him, or made the first move.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think guys mind women being independent or stating their opinion. What guys don't like is being bossed around (***** whipped) or nagged in front of other guys. It's emasculating and they quickly get defensive.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

olschool said:


> I think its just natural. Thats the way its been done for thousands of years in all cultures,, naturally subservient


Yup. Just by nature. There wasnt any oppression and suppression in human history that led to all of these social views and predispositions.

If we based how we act by how people did it through history wed be ****ed...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Because most men can overpower most women?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Isn't that a man's prerequisite?


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Isn't that a man's prerequisite?


No, that is a man's parasite which make their brains nuts


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

From anxiety I'm a very passive person, so with everything I prefer the other person to take the lead. With no doubt, if I had a relationship and began getting comfortable, I would not be passive, so I think that as time went on I'd become more confident in being able to take the lead sometimes. But at the beginning, most girls are taught to be coy and passive, so usually we expect the guy to take the lead.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I can never understand your english OP.

There is nothing wrong with being a "follower". That label has unnecessarily bad connotations nowadays.

As far as women tending to prefer waiting rather than approaching, I believe it's simply easier and women can get away with it more often. Why not do things the easiest way when you get similar results?

I suppose for the women that have issues with attracting the right men, they have to just get over it and do what's necessary. In that case they should try to be rational and just initiate. I never understood why who does what first has ever held any importance to anyone. As long as the job gets done.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Theologic said:


> I can never understand your english OP.


Then don't read it.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I would say that in general that I have a follower personality, and I find that strong women who take charge and are not afraid to speak their mind can be quite attractive at times. I honestly don't know either, this is the modern day era in which a woman with a strong mind and ambition should be able to get as far ahead in life any man would. I'd like to think the best relationships are both sides taking charge in different aspects, if that makes any sense. It is a mutual partnership in which both sides should be willing to listen and compromise. Or so I've read...


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

TPower said:


> Like it or not, _*most*_ women are followers, not leaders.


I think that's more accurate.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Droidsteel said:


> i think thats more accurate.


Obviously, there's that odd butch every now and then.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> You must either be hanging around with douche nozzles, or it must be in your head because I don't know any guy that wouldn't be flattered if a girl approached him, or made the first move.


Sure they'd be flattered, but only if the girl was pretty. If it's someone like me on the other hand, guys aren't so nice. I've been ridiculed countless times, so I just gave up initiating conversation with guys. Some of us have no choice but to wait, unfortunately, but that's life.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Isn't that a man's prerequisite?


i think it is


----------



## flowersforsarah (Nov 1, 2012)

Some girls like to be taken care of & dominated in a way.


----------



## squall78 (Feb 17, 2012)

Because leading entails being wrong at times, and having the people you lead get frustrated at you. Most (MOST!!! NOT ALL) women don't want to be in positions where they make a decision and have to live with it, especially with the people they lead. Most men are better at handling failures and disappointment because society dictates they take risks.

I have countless personal experiences where women were leaders and they would be more emotional then the men that were leaders.

As unfair as it is, don't complain you have to lead. It's the price we pay for being men. It's our natural job to lead and take charge.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

tbyrfan said:


> Sure they'd be flattered, but only if the girl was pretty. If it's someone like me on the other hand, guys aren't so nice. I've been ridiculed countless times, so I just gave up initiating conversation with guys.


Do you not think this happens to men? It does.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> Do you not think this happens to men? It does.


Oh no, I know it happens to men a lot. Both genders are equally as shallow IMO. I'm just speaking for myself as a girl.


----------



## HanginInThere (Nov 5, 2012)

I was living in China for several years and I always thought that Asian women prefer men to lead and tend to be pretty submissive....I was so wrong at least in China anyway. The men mainly cook and the women make most decisions about finances, discipline, etc. The women definitely wear the pants in the relationship!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

HanginInThere said:


> I was living in China for several years and I always thought that Asian women prefer men to lead and tend to be pretty submissive....I was so wrong at least in China anyway. The men mainly cook and the women make most decisions about finances, discipline, etc. The women definitely wear the pants in the relationship!


Need we say more about social conditioning or social roles?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Many guys I know are extremely turned off at the idea of women approaching. They think that approaching is a "manly" thing to do, and that the type of woman that approaches men acts like a man herself, is controlling, or is progressive to a point where it's off-putting.




Honestly, I have never heard of guys being turned off by women approach them. I actually think it is a turn on and most guys probably wish it would happen to them. I don't see how someone could be extremely turned off by it.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> Honestly, I have never heard of guys being turned off by women approach them. I actually think it is a turn on and most guys probably wish it would happen to them. I don't see how someone could be extremely turned off by it.


I have a feeling it's usually just a turn on for guys with SA, which makes sense. I guess a lot of guys just like the "chase", and feel emasculated when they are being pursued by a girl. At least that's the case with the vast majority of the guys i've met in my life.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> That's a ****ty reason. Guys fear rejection too. Women won't approach because the *societal convention* tells them not too.


We're puppets of society.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> We're puppets of society.


I don't know if I like the term 'society' being used.as if it is some evil overlord or something..

WE are society. So we're puppets to ourselves!?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Canucklehead said:


> You must either be hanging around with douche nozzles, or it must be in your head because I don't know any guy that wouldn't be flattered if a girl approached him, or made the first move.


I second this. I'm certainly not like her friends, and I honestly don't know any single guy who wouldn't be flattered by having a woman approach him.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Because a woman who takes initiatives gets called a ***** (or a butch lesbian, whichever is perceived to be more insulting).

Edit: But if this is this about why women won't approach men, my guess is it's because a woman who does gets called "desperate." Certainly doesn't help when even guys on SAS, who are supposedly at the bottom of the barrel, have said multiple times say that "The only girls who've approached me are fat and ugly." Kind of make you self-conscious if you qualify for their definition of fat and ugly that even guys who should have no business insulting anyone feel like they can insult you.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

It's because we are told repeatedly that guys want to chase, there.. I said it. Anytime you read or ask for Dating advice you are told if a guy is attracted to you he will make the moves. 

And if asking for advice on how to get a guy interested in, you are told NOT to express your interest overtly, to flirt yes, to sneakily get a guy to ask you out, yes, but never ever admit you flat out like a guy because they will lose interest. So while yes I guess that is in some form a fear of rejection, we are told that guys like girls who they aren't sure like them. So if you were to ask someone out even if that guy had the potential to like you, the meer act of asking them out gaurantees he'll cross you off his list as "too easy" and "not worth pursuing.." :-| 

I'm sure that is not true for all men but... that is in general what we are told as women to believe about MOST men. :-|


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

awkwardsilent said:


> It's because we are told repeatedly that guys want to chase, there.. I said it. Anytime you read or ask for Dating advice you are told if a guy is attracted to you he will make the moves.
> 
> And if asking for advice on how to get a guy interested in, you are told NOT to express your interest overtly, to flirt yes, to sneakily get a guy to ask you out, yes, but never ever admit you flat out like a guy because they will lose interest. So while yes I guess that is in some form a fear of rejection, we are told that guys like girls who they aren't sure like them. So if you were to ask someone out even if that guy had the potential to like you, the meer act of asking them out gaurantees he'll cross you off his list as "too easy" and "not worth pursuing.." :-|
> 
> I'm sure that is not true for all men but... that is in general what we are told as women to believe about MOST men. :-|


I see what you're saying, and it's unfortunate women are taught those things. Most guys I know actually like it when girls show interest. I know I'm not into the "hard-to-get" thing. I wish y'all weren't taught that. 

Overall my advice to everyone (men and women) is if you see someone you like, talk to them/let them know. This makes the most sense for everyone.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

srschirm said:


> I second this. I'm certainly not like her friends, and I honestly don't know any single guy who wouldn't be flattered by having a woman approach him.


Jerks like that aren't my friends :lol My guy friends are really sweet but they're just friends because even if I did like them, they wouldn't find me pretty enough to date anyway. And again, the guy would only be flattered if a pretty girl approached. I don't know what kind of place you and Canucklehead live in where a guy might like being approached period, but maybe there's something strange in the water? :lol


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

tbyrfan said:


> Jerks like that aren't my friends :lol My guy friends are really sweet but they're just friends because even if I did like them, they wouldn't find me pretty enough to date anyway. And again, the guy would only be flattered if a pretty girl approached. I don't know what kind of place you and Canucklehead live in where a guy might like being approached period, but maybe there's something strange in the water? :lol


LOL, I honestly would be flattered by an approach no matter what the person looks like. Call me crazy.

So would you date any of your guy friends? If not, why not?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

srschirm said:


> LOL, I honestly would be flattered by an approach no matter what the person looks like. Call me crazy.
> 
> So would you date any of your guy friends? If not, why not?


Maybe you are a little crazy :lol just kidding. That's very nice of you.

I couldn't see myself dating any of my guy friends. Sure, some of them are hot and all of them have great personalities, but I just don't have feelings for them. Plus I wouldn't have a chance anyway, as I said. If I ended up liking any of them, I fear they might get disgusted and cut ties with me.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

tbyrfan said:


> Maybe you are a little crazy :lol just kidding. That's very nice of you.
> 
> I couldn't see myself dating any of my guy friends. Sure, some of them are hot and all of them have great personalities, but I just don't have feelings for them. Plus I wouldn't have a chance anyway, as I said. If I ended up liking any of them, I fear they might get disgusted and cut ties with me.


How can someone be hot and have a great personality and you wouldn't want to date them? Is that because you've been friends too long or something?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> How can someone be hot and have a great personality and you wouldn't want to date them? Is that because you've been friends too long or something?


Yeah that's mostly it. I just can't see myself dating them, even though they are the type of people I would date. I also force myself not to like guys because it will end in crushing rejection, shame, and even more hatred of myself and my looks. If a guy friend was interested in me, he would make the first move, anyway.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

tbyrfan said:


> Maybe you are a little crazy :lol just kidding. That's very nice of you.
> 
> I couldn't see myself dating any of my guy friends. Sure, some of them are hot and all of them have great personalities, but I just don't have feelings for them. Plus I wouldn't have a chance anyway, as I said. If I ended up liking any of them, I fear they might get disgusted and cut ties with me.


Hey I probably am a little looney! 

You have an interesting mindset. Personally, I'd give anyone who is hot with a great personality a chance! It seems like you have a lot of fear...sometimes you just have to let things happen, you know?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

srschirm said:


> Hey I probably am a little looney!
> 
> You have an interesting mindset. Personally, I'd give anyone who is hot with a great personality a chance! It seems like you have a lot of fear...sometimes you just have to let things happen, you know?


How could I give someone a chance when nobody has or ever will be interested? That doesn't make any sense. :lol so, I have my fears for a good reason. Yeah I let that be my mindset -whatever happens, happens, don't force anything and whatever is meant to be will find its way. Therefore, I don't do anything at all, and I wait for the other person to make a move. Makes sense, right?...


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

tbyrfan said:


> How could I give someone a chance when nobody has or ever will be interested? That doesn't make any sense. :lol so, I have my fears for a good reason. Yeah I let that be my mindset -whatever happens, happens, don't force anything and whatever is meant to be will find its way. Therefore, I don't do anything at all, and I wait for the other person to make a move. Makes sense, right?...


LOL, I just can't get over how you say no one is interested in you. Unless people in CT are really weird (well Rymo lives there, so maybe there's something to that.  ). But really, it's just weird, you have a lot going for you it seems.

I think there's a give-and-take. You should try to give little hints you're interested in a guy, if you don't feel comfortable making a move yourself. I'm willing to bet many of your guy friends would go out with you if they thought you were remotely interested in them.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Well it's true. And yeah I know he's here, I met him. There is nothing going for me, I have no idea why you say that.
> 
> I don't even know how to give off hints. If I even try to be a little too friendly, it ends in disaster.


Wait you met Rymo?

Was he wearing a cowboy hat?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> Wait you met Rymo?
> 
> Was he wearing a cowboy hat?


Yes. And no, he was not. :lol


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Yes. And no, he was not. :lol


What's he like in real life?

Also, how did you guys meet, why did you guys meet, we want allll the details! This is all very exciting news to me!


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

tbyrfan said:


> I don't know if he wants me talking about him on a public thread. Feel free to PM me.


Sure, you can talk about me. I have no shame, even though I'm sure you have nothing but infinite praise and admiration for me. R-r-right? Right? RIGHT??!??!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Canucklehead said:


> What's he like in real life?
> 
> Also, how did you guys meet, why did you guys meet, we want allll the details! This is all very exciting news to me!


Glad I'm not the only one, lol.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Canucklehead said:


> Wait you met Rymo?
> 
> Was he wearing a cowboy hat?


I also picture that as Rymo...even though I know that's not what he looks like.

Of course I also picture bwidger as a question mark....


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

srschirm said:


> I also picture that as Rymo...even though I know that's not what he looks like.
> 
> Of course I also picture bwidger as a question mark....


lmao


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

tbyrfan said:


> Wow ok fine. I had a lot of fun but when I look back at it I just made an idiot out of myself and a horrible first impression as usual. I don't even know why it happened except for the fact that I'm a charity case. Meeting guys is always an utter disaster for me and this is no exception, especially with some "seasoned player" who for some reason wanted to talk to an ugly pathetic loser like myself. Happy now?


Geez! Somehow I think Rymo thinks none of that about you. And "seasoned player"...I'm sure he'll love that one! :clap


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Wow ok fine. I had a lot of fun but when I look back at it I just made an idiot out of myself and a horrible first impression as usual. I don't even know why it happened except for the fact that I'm a charity case. Meeting guys is always an utter disaster for me and this is no exception, especially with some "seasoned player" who for some reason wanted to talk to an ugly pathetic loser like myself. Happy now?


So I take it the meeting didn't go all that well? What kinds of things did you guys do, go see a movie or something?

Did you guys make out at least?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah what did ya'll do?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

You only met that one time?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> yeah, of course, pretty sure i scared him away...why do you ask?


I'm just curious, I don't know why since it happens so often with this site, but I'm always surprised when people meet up in real life.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry to ask you that if it brings up bad memories, we're all kinda grilling you here lol.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

tbyrfan said:


> enjoying my pessimistic tirade? you asked for it, you got it. opcorn


It's funny because you come on here and complain about your looks and this and that, but you don't give off that vibe in real life. You're cute, interesting, smart, and funny. You can hold a conversation. You demonstrated to me that although you have trepidation entering a potentially high-pressure social situation, you face it anyway and completely overcome it. We spent 3 hours in a Starbucks just shooting the ****. I'm not the type to do that out of pity or some other misguided emotion. We had a good time and those 3 hours flew by.

I know with SA we sometimes over-analyze things after the fact. This was literally all I did for the majority of my life. I would think I made a fool out of myself and then beat myself up to mental exhaustion, day in and day out. But meeting you showed me that all of us people with SA are actually normal people. We can talk and act just like anyone else. It's just that our minds do not let up when it comes to throwing that fact out the window and saying, "No...you're not normal. You can't possibly be a normal, social, functioning human being." But the reality is...we are. And the only thing holding us back is our own mind.

I feel like you know all this deep down, but that layer of SA cuts mighty deep when it strikes. Since most of the things in your life are going very well, I feel like you have a great start to be able to overcome those things that aren't (namely, your SA when it comes to guys and how you perceive your attractiveness). Please stop doubting yourself, because that will only shut yourself off from possible opportunities and further growth.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Seriously though, how many people have met off this site? This is the happening place, I think.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Barette said:


> Seriously though, how many people have met off this site? This is the happening place, I think.


Not quite enough my dear, not quite enough...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Haha, well, there's no sense in breaking a tradition.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I met someone off of here a year ago...ummm I feel bad since it didn't work out...it just seemed like he wanted a relationship I didn't ( I let him a borrow a book that was mine and I would like to have it back! * if he ever comes here anymore damnit!*) Also hopefully planning on meeting someone else on here in the future...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Honestly I think it's great, especially to meet people with our own issues. I just think it's so funny cause I've been a member of other forums but this is the first time I've been a part of one where members really formed good friendships and relationships offline from meeting on here.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Barette said:


> Haha, well, there's no sense in breaking a tradition.


I think he likes you, barette.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> I think he likes you, barette.


hmm, i do remember seeing something in the SAS Crush thread :teeth


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I think we all just need to cut to the chase and assemble an SAS orgy.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Barette said:


> I think we all just need to cut to the chase and assemble an SAS orgy.


I can't think of anything more awkward for a bunch of socially anxious people to attempt. :teeth


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Canucklehead said:


> I can't think of anything more awkward for a bunch of socially anxious people to attempt. :teeth


hahahahahaha....


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Then it'd be an SA exposuer exercise! Rymo, I think you ought to make that your next challenge for the other thread. Start/engage in an orgy.

Edit: ^^Aww Picture doesn't show up for me.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Men are supposed to be leaders. This is why most men who aren't leaders aren't in relationships.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> Men are supposed to be leaders. This is why most men who aren't leaders aren't in relationships.


I'd beg to differ. Men are not naturally leaders, just as women aren't naturally submissive.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Canucklehead said:


> I can't think of anything more awkward for a bunch of socially anxious people to attempt. :teeth


Oddly enough, I'm not terribly anxious about that stuff...


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

srschirm said:


> Oddly enough, I'm not terribly anxious about that stuff...


Fine then, no crossing swords, and to all the dudes: no eye contact.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Canucklehead said:


> Fine then, no crossing swords, and to all the dudes: no eye contact.


Lmao wow...visuals.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Barette said:


> Then it'd be an SA exposuer exercise! Rymo, I think you ought to make that your next challenge for the other thread. Start/engage in an orgy.
> 
> Edit: ^^Aww Picture doesn't show up for me.


I was laughing at Canucklehead's post and this picture complemented it:










Wtf now it's working? That was weird.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

rymo said:


> I was laughing at Canucklehead's post and this picture complemented it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still don't see the picture! Maybe it's just my end.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Barette said:


> I still don't see the picture! Maybe it's just my end.


GOD can't you do anything right???


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

rymo said:


> GOD can't you do anything right???


haha XD I can't help it! I'm a woman, we suck with technology, it's in my DNA.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Barette said:


> I think we all just need to cut to the chase and assemble an SAS orgy.


Sounds good.
I bet everyone would be clean too :teeth


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Sounds good.
> I bet everyone would be clean too :teeth


What if someone gets pregnant?

There's so many white people here, it would cost a fortune to do the paternity test.

Maybe we could all go on Maury.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> What if someone gets pregnant?
> 
> There's so many white people here, it would cost a fortune to do the paternity test.
> 
> Maybe we could all go on Maury.


Birth control.

I would have my rules though. I don't want the other guys to look me in the eyes while I'm "performing", it throws me off. Also keep your junk at a reasonable distance from me.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

We would all get sterilized. Maybe that will solve the pregnancy issue.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah, I should probably edit this.

Edited***


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

meganmila said:


> We would all get sterilized. Maybe that will solve the pregnancy issue.


That's a no can do for me. I can't have that defining characteristic of my masculinity taken away. I always want to have my little swimmers.


----------



## evginmubutu (Sep 12, 2011)

From what I've observed, women like for you to take charge but they don't like for you to gloat about it or revel in it.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

meganmila said:


> We would all get sterilized. Maybe that will solve the pregnancy issue.


Maybe our sperm and eggs have SA too, and they'll run away from each other. Problem solved.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I am outta my thread :door


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Barette said:


> Maybe our sperm and eggs have SA too, and they'll run away from each other. Problem solved.


opcorn :boogie opcorn

Now this is getting interesting.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

...smh. :no


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I thought it was funny... I guess not...

Please ignore my bad joke.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Me sexy moobs are too much for you to handle, huh?

*wink wink*


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> Me sexy moobs are too much for you to handle, huh?
> 
> *wink wink*


awww yeah. that's hot. too hot to handle. :boogie


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

meganmila said:


> We would all get sterilized. Maybe that will solve the pregnancy issue.


Nope. I want to have kids someday.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Nope. I want to have kids someday.


I don't know about you guys, but I'm committed enough to give up the possibility of future children in order to make this happen. I guess I'm just more dedicated than some.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Barette said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I'm committed enough to give up the possibility of future children in order to make this happen. I guess I'm just more dedicated than some.


I'd just end up crying in the corner wanking by myself.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

tbyrfan said:


> awww yeah. that's hot. too hot to handle. :boogie


I was going to sleep when I saw this, but I love you. :boogie Hahaha


----------

